# Motorschutzschalter, FU unf Motor



## Tampapdex (8 März 2010)

Servus,

habe ein "kleines" Verständnissproblem mit der  Auslegung eines Motorschutzschalters (MSS) für einen durch Micromaster  420 angetriebenen Motor. Wie lege ich die Stromauslösung am MSS aus? 

Der  Motor ist ein 230V, 0,37 kW Asynchronkäfigläufer, in Stern geschaltet. Lt. Tabelle hat er  einen Bemessungsstrom von rund 2A. Die Micromaster 420 hat einen  Bemessungsstrom von 4,6A (ist ein 230V, 1 Phasentyp mit 0,37 kW). Der Aufbau soll sein:

L1/N -> MSS  -> MM420 -> Motor (FI und Leitungsschutzschalter sind auch drin aber nicht eingezeichnet)

http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/8396/motorschutzschalter.png

Den  Motorschutzschalter möchte ich nicht zw. Motor un MM420 schalten da die  Gefahr von der Zerstörung des FU besteht. Auf was für einen Strom lege  ich nun den MSS aus - kann ich davon ausgehen das Motorstrom * 2 gilt  und somit der MSS für 4A ausgelegt werden muss? Oder gibt es da andere  Größen die ich übersehen habe?


P.S ggf. könnte man auf den  MSS verzichten da die MM420 über i²t die Belastung intigriert - habe  aber nix gefunden ob das wirklich sicher geht UND man es darf.


Mfg

P.S habe die Frage auch hier gestellt - ich bitte das Crossposting zu entschuldigen 

https://www.automation.siemens.com/...spx?PageIndex=1&PostID=199679&Language=de#top


----------



## MSB (9 März 2010)

Also wenn schon Motorschutzschalter, dann diesen auf den FU-Nennstrom einstellen.

Effektiv ist und bleibt die I²t Kennlinie des FU's das einzige was wirklich den Motor schützt.
Du kannst den Motor problemlos thermisch zu schrott fahren, ohne das es den MSS irgendwie interessieren muss (selbst wenn dieser auf den Motornennstrom eingestellt wäre ...).

Noch besser wäre allerdings der Schutz des Motors durch Kaltleiter,
das ist dann der bestmögliche Motorschutz.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tampapdex (9 März 2010)

Danke, werde das so Argumentieren und versuchen umzusetzen


----------



## blaubaer (9 März 2010)

Hallo,

http://www.drives-and-controls.co.u... Inverters 0.12kW To 250kW Catalog DA51.2.pdf
hier findest Du auf Seite 2/14 (Seite 34 imPDF) die von
Siemens vorgegebenen Leistungsschalter. Dann den
Umrichter auf Motornennstrom parametrieren und fertig .

Falls ich ich irgendwas übersehen habe, bitte noch mal
nachhaken.

Gruß Volker

PS.: Ein deutsches PDF habe ich nicht gefunden, Siemens
rückt aber gerne den Katalog als Papier raus.


----------



## Sesssko (11 März 2010)

Den Katalog bekommst du online unter http://www.automation.siemens.com/sd/umrichter/ftp/DA51_2_2007-2008_de.zip
Im Katalog sind auch die notwendigen Vorsicherungen oder Motorschutzschalter und weiteres Zubehör (Filter etc.) für den Umrichter direkt mit angegeben.


----------

